# Mua máy ép chậm SAVTM JE-07 ở đâu rẻ hơn?



## Tee208 (20/4/19)

*Mô tả sản phẩm:*
Máy ép chậm không giống các loại máy xay ép thông thường. Sử dụng máy ép chậm bạn sẽ có được những ly nước ép ngon bổ dưỡng không tách nước đặc biệt giữ lại đến 90% các vitamin. Và máy ép SAVTM là một trong những chiếc máy ép chậm như thế.

*Tính năng nổi bật:*

Sản phẩm gồm 1 máy ép + 2 khay ép: 1 khay đựng nước và 1 khay đựng bã sau ép, vì vậy rất dễ chùi rửa.
Thiết kế máy nhỏ gọn, phù hợp cho góc bếp xinh xắn của bạn.
Tốc độ thấp từ 40 – 80 vòng/phút, ép hiệu quả hầu hết các loại rau, củ, quả, chả kém máy của Đức.
Lượng nước ép được nhiều hơn 1,5 lần so với các máy ép thông thường.
Độ máy ép chậm SAVTM JE-07 ồn thấp chỉ khoảng 45dB, giúp bạn ép được mọi lúc, mọi nơi
Lắp đặt dễ dàng, vệ sinh đơn giản vì máy không có quá nhiều chi tiết.
Bền hơn với tuổi đời có thể gấp 5 lần máy ép ly tâm thông thường.
Hoạt động liên tục ép được hàng chục lít một lúc nên bạn nào có nhu cầu mở quán dùng đặt e này cũng ok lắm nha
Cối máy được cấp chứng chỉ BPA FREE, đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn, không gây độc hại cho người sử dụng.
Máy có thể làm ép được các loại sinh tố xoài, ổi, cà rốt…




​
*=> *Máy ép chậm SAVTM JE-07 có nhiều công năng nổi bật hơn các loại máy ép thông thường. Do đó với nhu cầu cá nhân mua máy làm sữa hạt cho bé như nhà mình mình đánh giá máy ép chậm SAVTM JE 07 tốt mà rẻ

*Thông số chi tiết:*
Tên Sản phẩm Thông số kỹ thuật Thương hiệuSAVTMCông suất tiêu thụ150WNguồn điện20VCông nghệLow Speed Technology SystemTốc độ80 vòng/phútTrọng lượng4 kg

*Thiết kếmáy ép chậm SAVTM JE-07 hiện đại*
Máy ép hoa quản chậm SAVTM JE-07 được thiết kế nhỏ gọn với màu đỏ đậm làm chủ đạo mang lại sự tươi mới trẻ trung cho góc bếp gia đình bạn. Vỏ ngoài của máy ép được làm từ nhựa cao cấp chịu sự va đập nên có độ bền cao hơn hẳn các loại máy ép thông thường.
Phần trục vít và bộ phận bên trong làm từ thép khổng rỉ đảm bảo độ bền và đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm BPA Free. Vì thế chiếc máy ép chậm này được đánh giá rất cao về thiết kế cũng như sự phù hợp trong nhiều không gian nội thất.





​
*Hiệu suất sử dụng máy ép chậm SAVTM JE-07 hiệu quả*
Sở hữu công suất 150W, máy ép hoa quả tốc độ chậm SAVTM JE 07 được trang bị công nghệ ép chậm 80 vòng/phút giúp máy có thể hoạt động hiệu quả mà không phát sinh nhiều nhiệt lượng cũng như ma sát. Nhờ đó mà chất dinh dưỡng, vitamin và khoáng chất có thể giữ lại lên tới 90%,nước ép không bị phân tầng, ít sủi bọt, quá trình oxy hóa chậm màu sắc và hương vị cũng thơm ngon hơn so với máy ép thường.
Đặc biệt máy ép chậm SAVTM JE-07 còn ép được các loại thực phẩm như đậu tương, cà rốt, các loại rau má, ngót, cần tây, sữa hạt…cực ngon và lạnh cho cả gia đình nhất là các bạn nhỏ.
Máy hoạt động êm ái nên bạn có thể tranh thủ làm nước ép buổi tối như mình mà không lo ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ hay sinh hoạt của mọi người
Điểm thích nhất là máy có thể ép liên tục 30 phút không lo hỏng hóc ngay phải cho máy nghỉ như khi dùng máy ép thông thường





​


----------



## danhgiachuan (20/11/21)

Máy ép chậm Nineshield là dòng máy ép trái cây giá rẻ có xuất xứ từ Nhật Bản. Máy có ưu điểm khi hoạt động gây ra tiếng ồn thấp. Thoải mái chế biến các món nước ép ngon và bổ dưỡng mà không gây khó chịu cho người xung quanh. Ngoài ra tốc độ ép khá nhanh, nước ép không bị phân tầng.

Máy ép được nhiều nguyên liệu cứng và mềm, có thể làm các món ăn vặt như súp, kem hoa quả tiết kiệm chi phí cho gia đình bạn.

Tuy nhiên do là loại máy ép giá rẻ nên cũng có một số nhược điểm sau: May công suất yếu nên phải nghiền từ từ tránh bị kẹt. Ống tiếp liệu bé cần chia nhỏ thực phẩm trước khi ép. Khi sử dụng máy ép không nên để máy hoạt động quá 10 phút.

Đây là dòng máy ép được thiết kế dành cho gia đình ít người hoặc các bạn độc thân.

Giá bán 799.000đ
Top 10 máy ép chậm trái cây tốt nhất hiện nay (2022)


----------

